# Diamond's Medalist 38 review



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

I am a Bowtech/Diamond factory staff shooter. Bowtech did not ask me to make this review. I choose to try the Medalist 38 because I believe the KISS (Keep It Simple Stu**d) philosophy. I believe this simpler, inexpensive bow is more durable and reliable. Looking at the cam design I also believe it will be incredibly accurate. This is part 1 of my review, this part is about initial setup and impressions. Part 2 will be a range report.

*PART 1: INITIAL IMPRESSION and SETUP:*

Finish:
Cams and limbs look top quality, in my opinion, nicer than other more expensive models. The riser is painted with a thick coat, which is the way all white bows are made anyway. Its shape is not dramatic, I would call it conservative. Overall, it looks good.

Grip:
The grip is comfortable and secure. The shelf is wide enough to keep the hand in position with no sliding. There is no chance of vanes hitting my fingers.

Strings:
All black, no strand separator to tell how to split the string for the peep. I was forced to count the strands to make sure it was split down the middle. Center serving is short, but enough. Other than that, it looks well made and durable.

Vane clearance:
There is a lot of vane clearance. Both cams put the string (right handed bow) left of the center, on top of that the bow is quite wide at the window. The sight needed the offset block mounted left.

Cams:
The cams are machined aluminum in grey anodize. There is no need for draw length tables. Cams are engraved with the actual draw length from 23" to 32.5" in 1/2" increments. Surprising, these cams have the most aggressive spiral I have ever seen. I do not understand the physics of spiral on cable tracks well, but I assume that it keeps the cam lean constant from rest to full draw eliminating the need of yokes.

Setup:
Added 4 turns to both cables, then added to one side to sync the cams.
Maxed limb bolts minus 1/2 turn out.
Arrow parallel to the front bar. Leveled and centered to the Berger hole.
27.5", 57 pounds.

Equipment used:

Sure-Loc Challenger with Sure Loc scope.
3/32" plastic peep
Pro-tuner arrow rest with Trophy taker medium blade #8
Easton side bar adapter and Bee Stinger premier 27" and 12"

The wall and valley:
It is a top cam limb stop with rubber o-ring for cushioning. The wall is firm, but not overly, the o-ring provides enough give so the arrow stays in the blade. The valley is generous, it never feels like it is going to suddenly collapse.

Draw cycle:
Superbly smooth. This must be the smoothest drawing bow in the market. It feels like 10 pounds less that its real weight.

The shot:
It feels great. It is quiet, but not numb, with a gentle forward jump. It may escape the hand, so a sling is needed.

Paper tuning:
No issues. Tried a few arrows, best result was with Easton X10 380 (not Protour) which yielded a perfect bullet hole. Other arrows yielded marginal bullet holes and needed more work, so I will stay with the X10.

*The Good:*

Buttery smooth, easy draw cycle
Advanced cam technology
Simple, reliable, durable

*The Bad:*

Painted finish may not be for everyone taste (but I like it for white)
String is single color and does not comes pre-divided for easy peep installation


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Good review thanks I have been watching this one.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

*PART 2: AT THE RANGE*

Shot the bow for 3 hours in distances from 5 yards to 60 yards.















Typical group at 60 yards








Draw cycle:
Very easy to pull and hold, this is probably the easiest per pound that I have tested. It will make a great bow for people with shoulder problems.

The shot:
Smooth and quiet. No sideways or torqued movement. After the shot the bow falls down and forward nicely.

Drift:
There was not observed impact point drift during the 3 hours of shooting.

Arrow flight:
No visible porpoising neither fishtailing, nice and direct.

Accuracy:
The bow did not gave any bad surprises. It was predictable, the arrow hit where the aim was, every time.

Forgiveness:
On good shots, as expected, it was in the middle of the target. On delayed or bad shots, it deviated a lot less than all my other bows. It is very forgiving.

Overall:
This bow is fantastic. It is accurate, simple, rugged, durable, and easy to shoot well. I cannot find a weak point on it. Love it.

I will post an update after several weeks of use.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

well at last we got a good review on a BT product i my self have always liked diamonds over the BT


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Added the KISS logo...


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice looking bow and good job on the review.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

sounds like a nice hunting bow as well!
great review, thank you


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

*PART 3: Forgiveness*
Forgiveness is the ability of the design to cope with bow shooting changes and minimize its effect in aimed impact point.

Tested what I believe are the key indicators of forgiveness: 1-Shot execution timing, 2-Bow hand grip hold variations, and 3-Release design/model. All bows I have own before have been sensitive to these variations. All testing was performed from 40 to 50 yards.

Timing:
Took shots with short 3 or less seconds of hold and shots with over 8 seconds of hold. Both, short and long shots hit about one inch of each other.

Bow grip:
Took shots with my usual grip, then shots with various hand placement and torque. Again shots fall in about the same spot.

Releases:
Took shots with an HBC, adjusted hot and adjusted cold. As expected the cold setting took longer to release the shot. Both release settings yielded identical impact point.
Repeated the same with the Tru-Fire Sear, again, great results.
Finally, took shots with various releases: Tru-ball Short & Sweet, Carter Just-b-Cause, Tru-fire Sear, Scott Longhorn, and Tru-Ball HBC. It passed this test too, all releases not showing substantial deviation in impact point from each other.

Here is an image showing the relative impact of shots for 3 radically different releases:








I did not tested every variable for forgiveness like soft vs heavy back tension. But My 3 part forgiveness test gives me a good idea how good this bow is.

This bow is very forgiving, more than my other bows that cost more than twice.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Ybuck said:


> sounds like a nice hunting bow as well!
> great review, thank you


This bow was never intended for hunting duty. It is very tall at 38" ATA, colors are shiny, no camo option, and long 7.5" brace. Maybe the black color could be used for hunting, but it more likely be cumbersome and heavy in the woods.


----------



## memosteve (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice review, and I love the bow as well, what little I've shot them... Might get one as a backup to my Fanatics, or if my wife decides to try wheelie bows instead of her OR setup (she swears she's sticking with OR forever!).

The price is outstanding, especially considering how well they perform, and should bring people into the target world whom were otherwise put off by the price of new target bows.


----------



## Omega (Jul 5, 2004)

Great review. Love the Medalist 38. Need to get one!


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

AngelRa said:


> This bow was never intended for hunting duty. It is very tall at 38" ATA, colors are shiny, no camo option, and long 7.5" brace. Maybe the black color could be used for hunting, but it more likely be cumbersome and heavy in the woods.


Did you use any of the bows of years past? We had 41"+ ATA, 8" brace, and not many color options. Black would work fine as a hunting bow.--BB


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

What do the limbs look like, Diamond graphics or just black? I may be looking into one of these. What kind of speeds are you getting ? --BB


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Bourbon Boy said:


> Did you use any of the bows of years past? We had 41"+ ATA, 8" brace, and not many color options. Black would work fine as a hunting bow.--BB


It is all relative, by today standards, it is not a hunting bow. Anyway, you can kill an animal with just about anything, even an Olympic Recurve.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Bourbon Boy said:


> What do the limbs look like, Diamond graphics or just black? I may be looking into one of these. What kind of speeds are you getting ? --BB


They are satin black with a nice "Medalist 38" logo. Better looking than the limbs in most other bows in the lineup. I will post detailed photos soon...

I do not know the speed, but it is not slow for a target bow. I will measure it and post it later this week...


----------



## arrowfletcher85 (Mar 31, 2016)

How do you feel this bow compares to the elite v37 and halon x comp? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

arrowfletcher85 said:


> How do you feel this bow compares to the elite v37 and halon x comp?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Never tried neither.

I can only compare specs:

Medalist 38
ATA: 38"
Mass weight: 4.5
IBO Speed: 322 fps
Brace height: 7.13"
Let-off: 80%

Victory 37
ATA: 37"
Mass weight: 4.2
IBO Speed: 340 fps
Brace height: 6.75"
Let-off: 80%

Halon X Comp
ATA: 37"
Mass weight: 5
IBO Speed: 330 fps
Brace height: 7"
Let-off: 75% and 85%


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

AngelRa said:


> This bow was never intended for hunting duty. It is very tall at 38" ATA, colors are shiny, no camo option, and long 7.5" brace. Maybe the black color could be used for hunting, but it more likely be cumbersome and heavy in the woods.


On the sales slick I have it said Mossy Oak Break-up Country coming this fall
38" wouldn't be all that bad out of a tree stand. I'm replacing strings/cables on a Darton Renegade (hunting bow) right now that has a 40 3/8" AtA
It really wasn't too many years ago that 38" was considered a shorter bow while most target bows were 44-48"
The Medalist is a shooter.


----------



## brad91x (Jul 12, 2013)

Dose this bow have a place to mount the side bar down lower ? Like on the back side of riser


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

brad91x said:


> Dose this bow have a place to mount the side bar down lower ? Like on the back side of riser


I think I read somewhere that it doesn't have it on the back of the riser but there is a place down lower on the side of the riser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

brad91x said:


> Dose this bow have a place to mount the side bar down lower ? Like on the back side of riser


Yes it does, but there is no bushing. I am not using it because it will mark the painted surface.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Update:

1-Bow continues to impress. Here is a great target with 4 shots, each a near perfect pinwheel, all inside-out X:
20 yards into NFAA small 10 yard field targets.















2-Fellow archer observing from behind confirmed the bow exhibits no visible cam lean at full draw.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Ybuck said:


> sounds like a nice hunting bow as well!
> great review, thank you


Found it can be used for hunting. the black color is not reflective.


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a white one coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

bowtechnow said:


> I have a white one coming
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please post here your impressions...


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

Will do. I only have a boss to compare with. I will wait and see if it's a fanatic 4 or what they come out with later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## remyrw (Jun 7, 2017)

It's no Fanatic, whole different category of bow. The Fanatic is meant to be a top tier competition bow from the pro line. The Medalist is from the non pro line and is geared toward entry level or intermediate shooters who want to save money and aren't yet shooting at the level where the differences will be a significant factor. For what it is, it's great, but let's not go crazy here.


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

AngelRa said:


> This bow was never intended for hunting duty. It is very tall at 38" ATA, colors are shiny, no camo option, and long 7.5" brace. Maybe the black color could be used for hunting, but it more likely be cumbersome and heavy in the woods.





Bourbon Boy said:


> Did you use any of the bows of years past? We had 41"+ ATA, 8" brace, and not many color options. Black would work fine as a hunting bow.--BB


I get a kick every time someone says 34-38" bows are long. I started with a 48" ATA Golden Eagle. Only about 10-12 years ago a 38" bow was considered short. Gotta love the Mathews marketing machine that started the short and ridiculously short trend. :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

remyrw said:


> It's no Fanatic, whole different category of bow. The Fanatic is meant to be a top tier competition bow from the pro line. The Medalist is from the non pro line and is geared toward entry level or intermediate shooters who want to save money and aren't yet shooting at the level where the differences will be a significant factor. For what it is, it's great, but let's not go crazy here.


Have you tried one?

I own top tier bow(s), from many brands, still this "entry level" bow is blowing them away. Go and give it a serious try, then come here and comment.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

I was told from a very good shooter friend that medalist 38 is a great shooting bow he told me he shot a 558 field round with 82x


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bowtechnow said:


> I think I read somewhere that it doesn't have it on the back of the riser but there is a place down lower on the side of the riser.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I noticed that it didn't have a mounting hole on the back of the riser. To me, that deducts points from it. Most tournament shooters (3D) prefer that back bar low on the riser. I think that will turn lots of experienced tournament archers.


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

carlosii said:


> I noticed that it didn't have a mounting hole on the back of the riser. To me, that deducts points from it. Most tournament shooters (3D) prefer that back bar low on the riser. I think that will turn lots of experienced tournament archers.


There is a mounting hole on the side of the riser and the cost is half of what most target bows cost. Very easy fix. Either use the riser mount or a longer stabilizer mount like Dead Center makes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## remyrw (Jun 7, 2017)

I did, and I'm impressed. I'm just not going to say it's built as well or as fully featured as a top line bow. Does it shoot great? Definitely. Does it punch above it's weight class? Definitely. Does it compare with a Hoyt, Mathews or Bowtech top of the line target bow in their niche? No. For a particular shot it might do just as well. Pick your situation and maybe you can make it work just as well. But the other bows have features that make it a bit easier to meet that situation, that's why they cost that much more.

The first thing I thought when I picked it up was "did they clone the Fanatic's grip?" I think that was the best part other than what you get in performance for the money. Smooth easy cams and a great grip were my absolute favorite two aspects to the bow.

For the low stabilizer mount, it's got one pretty far down there on the side. If you want a low rear stabilizer it's one of the lowest ones I've seen, along with a higher position available. That was originally one of my concerns and it's a non issue in my opinion.

ETA: I don't want to sound like I'm down on the bow. I actually am a big fan and think it was a great choice for Diamond / Bowtech and a great addition to the lineup industry wide. I was THIIIS close to buying one, but decided to get the Supra instead. I had the opportunity to buy one nearly new and already tuned and ready to go for the same price as the Medalist. The decision was 100% personal preference and not a reflection on which I think is better for anyone else. I shot them side by side and the PSE was just a slightly better match for me right now. I think anyone looking for a target compound and NOT shopping shoot throughs and $1500+ bows absolutely should try one. Heck, even if you are, try one. I think it will be a huge success for the company and help many shooters get into target archery with more suitable equipment than they might have previously. I'm loving the PSE, but I'm not gonna say I haven't considered buying the Medalist too. Maybe next year.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

remyrw said:


> I did, and I'm impressed. I'm just not going to say it's built as well or as fully featured as a top line bow. Does it shoot great? Definitely. Does it punch above it's weight class? Definitely. Does it compare with a Hoyt, Mathews or Bowtech top of the line target bow in their niche? No. For a particular shot it might do just as well. Pick your situation and maybe you can make it work just as well. But the other bows have features that make it a bit easier to meet that situation, that's why they cost that much more.
> 
> The first thing I thought when I picked it up was "did they clone the Fanatic's grip?" I think that was the best part other than what you get in performance for the money. Smooth easy cams and a great grip were my absolute favorite two aspects to the bow.
> 
> For the low stabilizer mount, it's got one pretty far down there on the side. If you want a low rear stabilizer it's one of the lowest ones I've seen, along with a higher position available. That was originally one of my concerns and it's a non issue in my opinion.


The bow I saw didn't have a steel insert in the lower mounting hole on the side of the riser. Can't figure out why they put it on the side anyway. Don't know if the left handed bow has the mounting hole on the other side or not since they only had one on display and it was a right handed bow.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

carlosii said:


> The bow I saw didn't have a steel insert in the lower mounting hole on the side of the riser. Can't figure out why they put it on the side anyway. Don't know if the left handed bow has the mounting hole on the other side or not since they only had one on display and it was a right handed bow.


The reason may be cost.


----------



## remyrw (Jun 7, 2017)

I didn't see any inserts, just threaded holes. Without a long moment arm, and being sideways... no real need for it I don't think. I know some folks have had issues in the past with un-inserted rear mounts, but again, there's the potential for higher stress levels there and also twice as many stabs per screw. I don't see it being a problem. I could be wrong, the maker could be wrong, but I think it's not likely to be an issue.

ETA: I agree, probably a cost savings area. The cost/benefit there is high and it's an easy area to shave some money and time off the production.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

remyrw said:


> I did, and I'm impressed. I'm just not going to say it's built as well or as fully featured as a top line bow. Does it shoot great? Definitely. Does it punch above it's weight class? Definitely. Does it compare with a Hoyt, Mathews or Bowtech top of the line target bow in their niche? No. For a particular shot it might do just as well. Pick your situation and maybe you can make it work just as well. But the other bows have features that make it a bit easier to meet that situation, that's why they cost that much more.
> 
> The first thing I thought when I picked it up was "did they clone the Fanatic's grip?" I think that was the best part other than what you get in performance for the money. Smooth easy cams and a great grip were my absolute favorite two aspects to the bow.
> 
> ...


Getting a great shooting bow is very personal. There are too many factors that make a bow better fitted than others. You did the right thing by getting the bow that you felt fitted better. The only way to know is to try it.


----------



## remyrw (Jun 7, 2017)

Yeah. My first reaction when I shot it was "wow, I really like that. Smooth draw, nice feel on the release." If I hadn't tried the Supra RIGHT THEN I probably would have been perfectly happy with the Medalist and had gone in that day to try it and if I liked it, order one. If I'd shot a medalist perfectly adjusted for me, maybe I'd have gone that way. But bow in hand, the PSE was already there for me.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Good review, looks like a nice shooting bow. What are the Medalists selling for?


Sent via iPhone and Tapatalk


----------



## remyrw (Jun 7, 2017)

low to mid 600's.


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

I shot one, I ordered one, it was that nice, even with one cam a 1/2" off on draw length. I had a Xpression, which I did like, but the draw length was simply too short. The black finish looked great, as good as my Hoyt Double XL, and all the threaded holes were clean and free of paint. I think this bow will be a sleeper, getting great speed with only 58# and a 500 grain arrow on the test bow, even with one mod being set short. I really like the grip style. When I get it set up I'll post some pics and more detailed speeds.--BB


----------



## remyrw (Jun 7, 2017)

Honestly, I'm still tempted to go get one in a lower weight, like 40 or 50. There are times when my body isn't up to good practice with my normal weight but I still wanna shoot.
Kids, be good to your body, you don't get a spare and replacement parts are expensive and never work as well as the originals did.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Medalist vs Specialist

Spend the weekend shooting both bows. Both shot really good.

Specialist: 75% letoff option is not very good (hard to control drop into the valley). 65% works a lot better. Solid wall. Lightweight. At the shot it feels very powerful and accurate. Good shots have a very raw rewarding feel. Bad shots almost always cost points.

Medalist: Default 80% letoff works great. Maybe even better at lower letoff, but yet to try it. Arrow never jumps out of the rest. Solid wall. Heavier. The shot feels soft and sophisticated. Many bad shots make it into the center ring.

Grip: Tie
Wall: Tie
Accuracy: Tie

Weight: Specialist
Feedback: Specialist
Steadiness: Specialist

Valley: Medalist
Draw cycle: Medalist
Forgiveness: Medalist


----------



## thestumper (Aug 8, 2017)

Would you have any suggestions on a soft case that will accommodate this bow? Thanks!


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

thestumper said:


> Would you have any suggestions on a soft case that will accommodate this bow? Thanks!


Legend makes some, Easton makes a couple of models, the 4517 and 4717 in different configurations. Redhead (Bass Pro) has a couple of models that will fit this bow also. You need around a 45" long case.--BB


----------



## thestumper (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks! I researched and ordered an Easton. Will report back when it arrives. Haven't done much but sight it in, and even then I have no idea what I am doing... But it is kind of fun


----------



## xavier102772 (Sep 2, 2010)

I shot the Medalist a few weeks ago. The look of the bow is very nice. Draw cycle is smooth. Felt pretty stable at full draw, but not anything to write home about. Lot of vibes at the shot though. Took only 6 shots, but vibed enough that it was tweaking my bow arm elbow. I wonder if you put on all the anti-vibe products if it would settle it down in that department? However I'm not gonna buy it in hopes I can tone down the vibes. Someone else can be that guinea pig. Reminds me of the Elite Victory 39, can you say tuning fork anyone. LOL Anyway, I would say that the Medalist is an average to below average bow. I wouldn't buy it. 

Because I am looking for a new target bow, I also shot the new PSE Supra Ext. In the past I've shot the old Supra and hated it cause basically it shot like crap, IMO. The new Supra shoots like a dream. It's like a completely different bow. Smooth draw, super stable hold, nearly vibration free at the shot, fantastic grip. Will probably be my new target bow in the near future. Just need to wait for a good, half price, used one to show up in the classifieds because I believe all these bows are overpriced and should really be half price to be reasonably priced.


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

I'll let you know about the vibes. Yes their are a few, as can be expected without anything on the limbs. The tuning fork syndrome was mentioned a lot on Nitrums, Podiums, as you stated, Victory 39's just to name a few. My Nitrums went vibe free with a simple stabilizer, one that actually does something, not a weight holder. It could be a big POS, but it also could be another sleeper. --BB


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

xavier102772 said:


> I shot the Medalist a few weeks ago. The look of the bow is very nice. Draw cycle is smooth. Felt pretty stable at full draw, but not anything to write home about. Lot of vibes at the shot though. Took only 6 shots, but vibed enough that it was tweaking my bow arm elbow. I wonder if you put on all the anti-vibe products if it would settle it down in that department? However I'm not gonna buy it in hopes I can tone down the vibes. Someone else can be that guinea pig. Reminds me of the Elite Victory 39, can you say tuning fork anyone. LOL Anyway, I would say that the Medalist is an average to below average bow. I wouldn't buy it.
> 
> Because I am looking for a new target bow, I also shot the new PSE Supra Ext. In the past I've shot the old Supra and hated it cause basically it shot like crap, IMO. The new Supra shoots like a dream. It's like a completely different bow. Smooth draw, super stable hold, nearly vibration free at the shot, fantastic grip. Will probably be my new target bow in the near future. Just need to wait for a good, half price, used one to show up in the classifieds because I believe all these bows are overpriced and should really be half price to be reasonably priced.


No vibes in mine. The bow you tried may have cams out of sync.


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Finally got mine today, took three weeks to get it-no bad. I went with a 70# model. It will be shot at 65#. With the cams both on the same setting, and cams in sync, my X Cutters flew great, only one shot through paper was required. Went with a Hamskea rest, one of the hybrid target models, super easy to set up. This bow shoots very, very well, without anything on it as far as stabilizers go, almost no vibrations at all. I was impressed, and the speed was pretty good with these heavy arrows. 64# at 32.5 " and a 385 grain arrow was checked at 318 FPS on a slow chrono. The 80% let-off is nice and smooth, needed for a blade type rest. I have tow sights for it, both are Extreme Archery products XLR 9" dovetail models. One is a 5 pin fixed, the other is a single pin slider. I can change sights and shoot about any thing IBO or ASA with just adding weight to slow down the arrow. The 318 FPS was with a kisser, peep and d-loop installed. This bow outperforms a couple of my previous "High End" models in terms of speed and felt hand shock. but that is up to each person. You could easily spend more, but aren't likely to get much more in return, we'll see how the limbs hold up!!!!! BB


----------



## Nizam muaidi (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi All,

Glad to receive my Medalist 38. During the setup / tuning, I found that:

1. The string stopper was not align with the string (please refer to the picture). The string stopper is fixed and could not be rotated to align.

2. The cable on the bottom side of the picture touching the cam (please refer picture). The cam might rubbing with the serving and reduce the life of the serving.

My question, was it normal and factory default of these 2 conditions?

-nizam-


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

I shot a Camo/black 60 pounder today. It is a very nice shooting bow. I have to say this bow was the easiest to shoot bare-bow that I have ever shot. Very nice draw, firm wall, incredibly stable, and quiet at the shot. I'd buy one in a heartbeat. In fact, If I had my Diamond Deploy SB (that I sold regrettably) and one of these, I couldn't see needing another bow.

I am 5'9" and I shot this bow off my knees as well. I'd hunt with it without worry.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Fdale's Finest said:


> I get a kick every time someone says 34-38" bows are long. I started with a 48" ATA Golden Eagle. Only about 10-12 years ago a 38" bow was considered short. Gotta love the Mathews marketing machine that started the short and ridiculously short trend. :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


True this, worst thing for archery. Use half the aluminum and charge more.


----------



## GoofyArcher (Sep 21, 2015)

My quick initial thoughts.
As a CNC owner, I had to take a few seconds to look at machining , the cam machine work was very nicely done. The DL adjustment was simple on the binary cams. I was a bit surprised it had a draw stop on the top cam only. The finish was good over all, I assume it was power coated. Anodizing is more expensive and a nicer finish, but the power coat looked good, I would say good call on a place to save money and keep a nice looking bow. 
Lower stab is side mounted, I think If I get one I will helicoid the mount. I will trust it to last longer over the tapped aluminum. The other choice is just put a V bar off the main stab. 
Double Sight mounts about 1 inch apart. Machining tapping looked great. The choice of 2 mount locations might be useful. It cost diamond basically nothing to add 2 sets of mounts and for some shooters setups the choice of mounts might be a great feature. (cuttos)
One of my favorite things with this bow is the draw cycle. It has a smooth draw cycle. As you approach the back wall it does not “jerk” it slides into the back wall nicely. The back was super solid no complaints at all. To many bows I have shot just before you hit the back wall you the bow goes from full DW to full let off. Those bows have a nasty little “drop in/jerk”. This one had a very nice transition from DW to hold weight on back wall, it was super smooth, I loved it. The bow has a short but smooth valley from let off to full DW. For me I loved it. I like a very little valley. 
But I found if you change the cam to ½ shorted and keep the stop at DL. You can make the valley a touch longer, if you like that. I think this would be helpful with my wife’s shooting style. She draws the bow with fingers curved round her Carter First Choice thumb release (gripping it). Then she relax’s her fingers which allow about 3/8-inch forward moment in the string and move her thumb to release, then sights in. She ends up with the same anchor every time. For her this adjustment might be very useful. A touch more valley with a solid back wall.
The grip is very simple, but the bow felt amazing in hand. At full draw the bow was dead in my hand. I even changed my grip a few time (which I never do shooting) and it still held very nice on target. 
Overall impression was, This is a lot of bow for the buck. Shocked at how nice it felt in hand. Machine shop work was impressive.
Just wish it came in orange. Ahah
Strongly considering one .


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Nizam muaidi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to receive my Medalist 38. During the setup / tuning, I found that:
> 
> ...



Nizam,

The string silencer or bumper does not need to be in line with the string, but if you want it dead center (like I do), there are adjustments for it. There is a screw inside the bumper and one on the riser to rotate the rod. Be careful and not to over tighten the screws on plastic or carbon.

The string touching lightly the cam is no problem, but keep an eye on the serving.


Angel


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Last 900 round (60-50-40 yards, 122 cm face) score with the Medalist 38: *889*
My second best score. Did a 891 with my Specialist last year.

I feel with this bow I can shoot in the 890's.


----------



## Nizam muaidi (Oct 26, 2017)

Nizam muaidi said:


> AngelRa said:
> 
> 
> > Nizam muaidi said:
> ...


----------



## Bowsalekta (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks for the great reviews and info. How have these bows held up after a couple of months? Also are the limb pockets an alloy or a composite?


----------



## Kyle_Ensley (Jan 25, 2017)

Can you do a review like this on the gen-x, x-won?


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Bowsalekta said:


> Thanks for the great reviews and info. How have these bows held up after a couple of months? Also are the limb pockets an alloy or a composite?


The bow is been great. Got a decent 900 round score (889). Have not have any issues. It is simple and reliable. Limb pockets are all metal. I assume aluminum alloy.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Kyle_Ensley said:


> Can you do a review like this on the gen-x, x-won?


I do not have a sample of the X-Won.

Based on the available info:

Deflex riser (allows more weight on the front bar, slower but more forgiving than a reflex riser)
7"+ brace
37" ATA
Adjustable draw lenght 22" to 30"
Dual yoke (cam lean can be adjusted on top and bottom)

Looks like a very good value and the only new bow with a deflex riser.
Cam design looks interesting.

Would love to test and review one.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Kyle_Ensley said:


> Can you do a review like this on the gen-x, x-won?


After further reading the x-won is a re-brand of the Mission Rally. The Rally sold for $500 a few years ago. For $300 is a great value.


----------



## Bowsalekta (Oct 7, 2017)

Any more impressions. How they holding up this far?


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Great review I'm going to have to check one out now.


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Bowsalekta said:


> Any more impressions. How they holding up this far?


I've been shooting the crap out of mine, 70# 32.5" draw, no problems at all. Nice easy bow to shoot, very forgiving, and great draw to it. I use mine for indoor 3-D for now, shoots as good as my other bows, but half the price. --BB


----------



## Bowsalekta (Oct 7, 2017)

Bourbon Boy said:


> I've been shooting the crap out of mine, 70# 32.5" draw, no problems at all. Nice easy bow to shoot, very forgiving, and great draw to it. I use mine for indoor 3-D for now, shoots as good as my other bows, but half the price. --BB


Hi, thanks for the update. Just out of interest what other bows have you shot and compared the Medalist against?


----------



## Ecrank (May 28, 2017)

Is this at the Wickham park archery range in Melbourne? Looks familiar.


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

Bowsalekta said:


> Any more impressions. How they holding up this far?


Truth be told I got mine after 3D was over and hunting was starting up. During hunting season I pretty much just shoot my btx. Though I ordered a realm x so if it’s here before seasons end I will be taking it to the woods instead lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Ecrank said:


> Is this at the Wickham park archery range in Melbourne? Looks familiar.


Yes


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Bowsalekta said:


> Any more impressions. How they holding up this far?


No issues, finally tied the peep, shooting good, taking this bow to NAFAC!.


----------



## Bowsalekta (Oct 7, 2017)

AngelRa said:


> No issues, finally tied the peep, shooting good, taking this bow to NAFAC!.


Awesome stuff. Glad to hear a "cheap" Bow is fighting well above its weight against the usual contenders


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Bowsalekta said:


> Hi, thanks for the update. Just out of interest what other bows have you shot and compared the Medalist against?


I have two PSE Phenom DC'S, a Freak SP, two Hoyt Nitrum 34LD's now, more or less any new long draw bow, I have or had. My Hoyt Double XL was a big let down, slow as heck. I'm a IBO shooter, and speed isn't my main objective, but it's real nice to have. Accuracy is always my top priority and speed is second. That said, I want all my bows at least 310+ on speed, my fastest is 348, and a dream to shoot. My Medialist is in the middle, and very accurate.--BB


----------



## Bowsalekta (Oct 7, 2017)

What side bar mounts have you all found to work well on this Bow with its low side bar mount hole?


----------



## HappyKev (Mar 1, 2018)

Well. Because of this review, I was convinced that the Diamond Medalist 38 was a bow worth trying out. Hear she is. After a few arrows to get sighted in, I shot a 300 round on a Vegas face and beat my best score on my previous bow by 3 points. I am hoping for a bright future with this bow. 
I can tell you that I have come to nearly identical conclusions as are in this review. Great job!


----------



## BILLDOGGE (Jun 5, 2009)

Any more updates?


----------



## Fiatswat129 (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks for the review and follow up comments. I am trying to decide between the Phenom and Medalist for my son.


----------



## Henrikin (Jan 10, 2014)

I love my medalist too!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

Bowsalekta said:


> What side bar mounts have you all found to work well on this Bow with its low side bar mount hole?


I am trying to figure out the same thing with my girlfriends medalist too. What would be a good option for mounting stabilizer mounts there. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyKev (Mar 1, 2018)

So, I liked the first Medalist 38 so much, I purchased another 50 lb bow for target, and use the 60 lb now for 3D.
The 50 lb bow came in right after I had major surgery and couldn't use it. We set it up for my wife and after 2 days of shooting, she ordered herself one.


----------



## Schifty87 (Apr 3, 2019)

*Excellent bow for the price*









Got my diamond medalist after many years of dabbling in archery (with low-end hunting bows). I finally got serious about archery and got great coaching through a local JOAD group. It was a stupid easy decision given the price of the bow.

I cannot stress enough how great of a bow this is for anyone getting in to target archery for the first time. Especially with coaching. My draw length has been increased more than I care to mention (another great thing about this bow because you don't need a draw press and some of the higher end bows do not have the high-range of draw lengths). It has gone from 28-31 inches. It's a very forgiving bow and I'm going to shoot it until it falls apart. I have no idea how it compares to the more expensive bows, but it's doing pretty darn well.

There is one thing that you need to have replaced ASAP on this bow, however. The cable guide is faulty. Get that replaced immediately as it cuts into the cables. My cables went bad relatively quickly. Good thing the Vapor Trail HQ isn't far from my archery range.


----------



## Codylv300 (Jan 11, 2021)

bowtechnow said:


> I think I read somewhere that it doesn't have it on the back of the riser but there is a place down lower on the side of the riser.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know the bolt sizes for thread that will fit this side hole?


----------

